# Giardia vaccine



## Maugh Vail (Apr 18, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone had actual experience with a giardia vaccine.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Maugh Vail said:


> I was wondering if anyone had actual experience with a giardia vaccine.


 
keep our kennels clean


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I used to give it because we have lots of swampy water and "dirty water" in my area. But then I stopped it since I couldn't see that it was doing anything because I was still having to treat for it once or twice a year because the dogs were picking it up when we went out training.


----------



## Maugh Vail (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks very much for your comments. I do not have a problem, a friend who lives in another country has asked me about the vaccine. Regards, Maugh


----------

